# Best temperature range for planted tank?



## mr_convitbau

What is the best temperature range for a planted tank? I have mainly glosso and blyxa japonica in my tank. Should we maintain the temperature based on the fish or the plants?


----------



## HeyPK

Probably 60's fahrenheit to lower 80's fahrenheit. As you get into the middle and upper 80's there are a lot of plants from temperate regions of the world that start doing poorly.


----------



## Zapins

Agreed. You must watch out for specific requirements of your tank inhabitants. Don't put tropical fish in 60F because their immune systems aren't adapted to that temperature and they won't do well. If you just have plants then 60F will probably work for most plants, but 80 might not, since some plants like anacharis, certain mosses, etc... will just die at 80F

It does depend on what plants/fish you have and also how much light/ferts/CO2 you are dosing.

The more the temperature is raised the faster the metabolism of everything in the tank is. for every 10 C change in temperature metabolism rate doubles.

So at 15.5 C (or 60F) metabolism is half what it is at 26.6C (or 80F). This means you will need to dose half as much food for fish, half as much fertilizer, CO2 and light for plants. It also means things grow half as fast at 60F.

In short, people maintain the temperature mostly on the fish since they are more sensitive about temperature than most plants. I would estimate that about 95% of people keep their temperature around 78F with tropical aquariums give or take a degree or two. 78F is a safe temperature, and pretty much all plants and tropical fish will do well at this temperature.


----------



## mr_convitbau

Zapins said:


> Agreed. You must watch out for specific requirements of your tank inhabitants. Don't put tropical fish in 60F because their immune systems aren't adapted to that temperature and they won't do well. If you just have plants then 60F will probably work for most plants, but 80 might not, since some plants like anacharis, certain mosses, etc... will just die at 80F
> 
> It does depend on what plants/fish you have and also how much light/ferts/CO2 you are dosing.
> 
> The more the temperature is raised the faster the metabolism of everything in the tank is. for every 10 C change in temperature metabolism rate doubles.
> 
> So at 15.5 C (or 60F) metabolism is half what it is at 26.6C (or 80F). This means you will need to dose half as much food for fish, half as much fertilizer, CO2 and light for plants. It also means things grow half as fast at 60F.
> 
> In short, people maintain the temperature mostly on the fish since they are more sensitive about temperature than most plants. I would estimate that about 95% of people keep their temperature around 78F with tropical aquariums give or take a degree or two. 78F is a safe temperature, and pretty much all plants and tropical fish will do well at this temperature.


thanks a lot... those info are absolutely helpful...


----------

